# How to install a microwave vent



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Pictures would help.


----------



## bhollehday (Jan 30, 2015)

gregzoll said:


> Pictures would help.


Just trying to install a new cabinet and over the range microwave. I got power up where the cabinet will go, and a hole in the roof above where the microwave will go, I just need to figure out what kind of hole I need to cut in the cabinet and ceiling and figure out how to connect the vent from the roof to the ceiling.


----------



## FixItGuru (Jul 29, 2014)

Don't cut the cabinets! Take them down and replace with another.


----------



## bhollehday (Jan 30, 2015)

FixItGuru said:


> Don't cut the cabinets! Take them down and replace with another.


Dont think your understanding either. 

I am installing NEW cabinets. In order to cut the VENT hole in the NEW cabinet I was seeking any tips someone might have.

Heres my plan so far.
Measure and cut the square vent housing hole at the bottom of the cabinet and the 6" circle hole at the top of the cabinet. Cut the hole in the ceiling where it needs to be, then mount the cabinet and install the venting.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Just installed one like that this week---

First---make sure you have the correct size duct--the unit takes a 3 1/4" x 10"--

You have a choice---use a 3 1/4 x 10 all the way up into the attic--and transition to 6" round--- or do the transition inside the cabinet--

I suggest you get the duct in the attic --drop it through the ceiling--then cut the top of the cabinet to match---
Then hang the cabinet---

When hung--cut the hole for the 3 1/4 x 10---mount the microwave--and make up the tin work inside the cabinet.

Keeping the duct to 3 1/4x 10 inside the cabinet will give you more room--but the wood framing seldom allows that to happen.


----------



## bhollehday (Jan 30, 2015)

oh'mike said:


> Just installed one like that this week---
> 
> First---make sure you have the correct size duct--the unit takes a 3 1/4" x 10"--
> 
> ...


 Awesome! Exactly what I needed! 

I already bought the stuff from Home Depot and got the 3.25x10 a 6" 5ft long duct, and plan to cut the cabinet with the template provided first, then cut the top of the cabinet, then cut the ceiling, as microwave will set where the 6" duct will come out of the cabinet and into ceiling. If it's not directly under the current roof vent, I'll is an elbow to get it there. After cutting the hole in the ceiling I'll mount the duct up first then the cabinet.

Only problem is I don't remember what size duct I pulled out of there and don't really have access to the attic over there. I let was at least a 6" maybe slightly bigger. But the old duct just sat up in the roof vent so it wasn't like it was connected just sat up high enough in the roof vent to be inside the vent housOne. Guess the only fear would be falling out the vent and exhaust into the attic. But I'll make sure it's in there good.

What do you think?


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Also if the current cabinets are in decent shape. Sell them to make up on some of the costs for the new ones. Same as the counter top if you are replacing that also.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

You want the duct work to be hanging down far enough to enter the top of the cabinet 

by a couple of inches---do that first--then cut the cabinet top and hang the cabinet.


----------



## carneywatson001 (Apr 29, 2015)

Set microwave oven onto the bracket, then screw down through the upper cabinet and into the top of the microwave. 14. Apply silicone sealant around flange of the vent hood, then slide it into the hole and screw it to the house siding.


----------



## user_12345a (Nov 23, 2014)

Terminating in the attic near a vent can cause mold issues in a cold climate; if you want to go through the attic, install it with a proper vent.


----------



## bhollehday (Jan 30, 2015)

not terminating the microwave vent in the attic, it's going through the attic to the roof where there is a vent. It's not next to another vent. And I live in Southern California


----------

